# Chaffhaye



## GBgoats (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone had good luck feeding chaffhaye as your only feed for Boers?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Chaffhaye is supposed to be really good, but I think you may want to supply some browse and roughage hay also, along with the minerals and all


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Agreed. I know someone that is dabbling with feeding it just as the main form of hay, but they would still be including grain into their diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GBgoats (May 20, 2013)

Ok those were my thoughts as well. Thanks for the replies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

